# my 888, a hard days work starts before pvs



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

the 888 came back from paintshop yesterday, have painted calipers,although they lighter blue,doh.
needs a full going over with the G220 and some 3m ultra fine polish as paint work in decent condition, am using a sonus sfx 2 pad for now, will take a few days to complete 4 sure
gora say the sonus pad is a cracker imo got the sfx 4 as well

back from paint shop(soz cam of on fone crap,lol)









bumper off and bonnet finished with the g220









drivers side machined and glaze put on(now lunch time)









updated through day
glaze off
















js109 on 2 coats done

















2nd coat colly left on over night as have to concerntrate on the bumper now. shall be burning midnight oil,lol


----------



## MATT ST (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking good. Love the 888s.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks good. Nice garage.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Loolks good mate where abouts you doing the work Blaenavon or Ebbw vale


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

littlejack said:


> Loolks good mate where abouts you doing the work Blaenavon or Ebbw vale


blaenavon:thumb:
but hit a major snag the sprayer used wrong shade paint, sticks out like sore thumb, garage is bk of capel newydd:wave:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers may pop along and see your handy work. Shame about the colour whats your plans now?


----------

